# My match play, so far



## blue3715 (Aug 29, 2006)

So I'm in my club championship right now. 16 in my flight. I won my first match 8&6. 

I was up 6 holes going to #10 green when I noticed him punching some range balls back to the range on the way to the green. I decided not to call him out on it since the match was basically over. I didn't even warn him, pretended not to see it. In a tighter match I would have called it in a second.

My second match, I was up 3 going into #15. Proceeded to lip out a 7 footer on 15, a 12 footer on 16, and a 14 footer on 17 to lose all 3 holes. It was disgusting.

Fortunately I won 18 with a 6 footer that "finally" went in.

This was the toughest match I think I'll have, which should have been over on 16. The next match (who played in my group on Sunday) will be a bit easier. He's much more eratic.

Still I need to play my game. I shot 84, 83 in the first two rounds and that should be good enough to get to the finals. 

We'll see.


----------



## Fourputt (Nov 18, 2006)

blue3715 said:


> So I'm in my club championship right now. 16 in my flight. I won my first match 8&6.
> 
> I was up 6 holes going to #10 green when I noticed him punching some range balls back to the range on the way to the green. I decided not to call him out on it since the match was basically over. I didn't even warn him, pretended not to see it. In a tighter match I would have called it in a second.
> 
> ...


First... unless he is truly "practicing" (setting up with a stance and making a real stroke) with the range balls, he has done nothing wrong by knocking them back to the range. It's covered in the decisions.

Good matches other than that.... closing out a match can be the hardest thing in golf. :thumbsup:


----------



## 300Yards (Jan 23, 2007)

Sounds like you did pretty good! Way to go! Take your time on those longer putts. If you honestly think you can make it, take a few extra seconds to read the break(s). Hit the putt with confidence. A tenative stroke will miss everytime. 

Good luck on your next match!


----------



## blue3715 (Aug 29, 2006)

there was nothing tentative, our greens are running at about a 10, lightening fast. It's easy for a putt to slide an inch or two.


----------



## blue3715 (Aug 29, 2006)

Fourputt said:


> First... unless he is truly "practicing" (setting up with a stance and making a real stroke) with the range balls, he has done nothing wrong by knocking them back to the range. It's covered in the decisions.
> 
> Good matches other than that.... closing out a match can be the hardest thing in golf. :thumbsup:


Ok, in this situation he was literally smacking them back to the range with a wood, but if my opponent had an iron out, and his next shot was not a putt, I would have called him on it- unless he was swinging it from the left side of his body (just a whack with 1 hand). But if he used 2 hands and took normal swings (i dont care if he didn't make a stance and set himself square) that's a practice swing.

Do you have the decision I could read?


----------



## blue3715 (Aug 29, 2006)

ok, here's the rule:
Decisions on the Rules of Golf

the decision clearly states that a "casual flick" is not a penalty... but I consider a casual flick as a one handed fore-swing like a tennis racquet.

here's the text:

7-2/5 Hitting Practice Range Ball Back to Range




> _Q. During play of a hole, a player saw some balls from the adjoining practice range lying on the course and flicked one back to the range with his club. Is there a penalty under Rule 7-2?
> 
> A. In some circumstances the hitting of a practice range ball back towards the range during the play of a hole would be a breach of Rule 7-2, but the casual flicking of a range ball, apparently only for the purpose of tidying up the course, is not a breach._


----------



## Fourputt (Nov 18, 2006)

blue3715 said:


> ok, here's the rule:
> Decisions on the Rules of Golf
> 
> the decision clearly states that a "casual flick" is not a penalty... but I consider a casual flick as a one handed fore-swing like a tennis racquet.
> ...


I guess only you can make that call, but be prepared to fight off a protest if you do so to anyone who knows the rule. I would never call anyone unless he put down his bag, took his stance, then made a true practice _stroke_ at the ball. Even hitting 2 handed does not constitute practice if it is done in a casual, cavalier manner.... at least not in my book. :dunno:


----------



## 300Yards (Jan 23, 2007)

blue3715 said:


> there was nothing tentative, our greens are running at about a 10, lightening fast. It's easy for a putt to slide an inch or two.


Yeah, that would make it tough.. As long as you can two putt it, you'll probably be alright. Have fun out there!


----------



## blue3715 (Aug 29, 2006)

Fourputt said:


> I guess only you can make that call, but be prepared to fight off a protest if you do so to anyone who knows the rule. I would never call anyone unless he put down his bag, took his stance, then made a true practice _stroke_ at the ball. Even hitting 2 handed does not constitute practice if it is done in a casual, cavalier manner.... at least not in my book. :dunno:


Look, if my opponent has a wedge shot coming up, and he's swinging (a normal swing) golf balls back to the range with the wedge I would have to call him on it..

If he was walking and taking a swing at a ball as he walked by I would not call that a penalty, but if he stopped, set himself, and took a swing, then i would do so.

I agree it's something to think hard on... playing penalties are the ones to call someone on (common penalties), but practicing is definitely a no no.

Let's just hope i don't get someone dumb enough to do it.


----------



## blue3715 (Aug 29, 2006)

I won my 2nd match on 17 (2 up), and my 3rd on #18 (1 up).

I won the final match on the 19th hole after being 2 down going to #17.

So I won my flight, as I did in 2003 and 2005... I'm very happy.


----------



## CoreyNJ827 (Jul 5, 2006)

blue3715 said:


> Look, if my opponent has a wedge shot coming up, and he's swinging (a normal swing) golf balls back to the range with the wedge I would have to call him on it..
> 
> If he was walking and taking a swing at a ball as he walked by I would not call that a penalty, but if he stopped, set himself, and took a swing, then i would do so.
> 
> ...


who really cares if he hits a ball or two, you should be focused on you and your own game


----------

